
SkyKnit: How an AI Took Over an Adult Knitting Community - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/the-making-of-skyknit-an-ai-yarn/554894/?single_page=true
======
webmaven
_> The neural network knows the stitch names, but it doesn’t understand what
the stitches do. It doesn’t know that a k2tog is knitting two stitches
together (a decrease) and a yo is a yarn-over (a lacy increase), so it doesn’t
know to keep the stitch counts consistent, or to deliberately change them to
make a particular shape.”_

This seems like the sort of detail that could be learned with sufficient data.
500 patterns doesn't seem like it would be enough. I'm a bit surprised that it
managed to learn to number the rows consistently.

